

The Persistence of Ideology (Educated+Unhappy=Ideological) - taylan
http://www.city-journal.org/2009/19_1_otbie-ideology.html

======
niv
I stopped reading there: "Juan Domingo Perón, the Argentinean dictator". I'm
from argentina, and he was not a dictator, but a president elected
democratically. The guy obviously doesn't know what he's talking about.

(just in case, let me say here that even those who were very opposed to Peron
in argentina never called him a "dictator". they would call him fascist but
not a dictator)

~~~
yummyfajitas
A quick glance at wikipedia suggests this isn't correct:

 _In the 1940s, upper-class students were the first to oppose Peronist
workers, with the slogan: "No to espadrille dictatorship" (No a la dictadura
de las alpargatas)._

 _The Roman Catholic Church's Argentine leaders, whose support of Perón's
government had been steadily waning since the advent of the Eva Perón
Foundation, were now open antagonists of the man they called "the Dictator."
Though much of Argentina's media had, since 1950, been either controlled or
monitored by the administration, lurid pieces on "the Dictator's" ongoing
relationship with an underage girl, something Perón never denied, filled the
gossip pages.[2]_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juan_Peron>

Not saying he was or wasn't a dictator (I have no opinion on the matter), but
it looks like at least some of the opposition does describe him as such.

Incidentally, a dictator can be elected democratically.

~~~
niv
I doubt wikipedia's sources, but I can't read it cause the source is a
californian book, and there is no link to read it and I don't own the book.
The guy was autoritarian, but he wasn't a dictator, and certainly not by
wikipedia's own definition: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dictator>

